# como generar una onda cuadrada?



## conejo_31 (Dic 17, 2006)

hola que tal quisiera generar una onda cuadrada para un contador el problema es que no se como quisiera que fuera por medio de un boton o algo asi pero ya lo intente y no funciono lo unico que logro es que el display parapadee se que la onda se puede hacer con un 555 pero quisira hacerla por medio de un boton para hacer un contador digital  manual osea ir contando los pulsos pero manualmente

por favor un ayudita sip


----------



## mabauti (Dic 17, 2006)

utiliza este, usando un pushbutton:



Seria bueno que postearas tu circuito.


----------



## conejo_31 (Dic 17, 2006)

muchas gracias voy a probar como tu me dices creo que ya lo intente solo que sin la resistencia ojala y funcione el circuito no lo tengo echo pero nomas lo haga y lo subo pero basicamente son dos contadores 192 y dos decodificadores a 7 segmentos y por medio de un 555 se manda la onda al 1 192 para que cuente las unidades y el arastre al otro 192 para que cuente decenas  pero quisiera que en vez del 555 tener por ejemplo como tu dices un pusboton o algo asi y si no es muchya molestia si sabes de algun circuito que genere onda cuadrada por medio de un sensor o algo asi para hacer un estilo contador de personas te lo agradeceria mucho

muchas gracias mabauti crei que nadie responderia ninguna de mis preguntas


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola conejo , se puede hacer de multiples maneras,yó en mi caso lo haría con un 4017 que ademas de ser una decada de conteo ,admite que la señal de entrada se realice manualmente; en este momento no tengo a mano el montaje,pero en breve lo pongo en el foro.Un saludo a todos los que colaboran en el foro.Adelante


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola conejo,lo prometido es deuda:Envio al foroel circuito que pedias.Un saludo a todos y

                     FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Perdón a todos ,soy un novato en estos menesteres y nó doy pie con bola. Creo que ahora va asalir bien.


----------

